
Beastie Boys Story Is an Enormously Moving Movie About Growing Up - SirLJ
https://slate.com/culture/2020/04/beastie-boys-story-apple-tv-documentary-review.html
======
kashfi
"I'd rather be a hypocrite than be the same person forever." That was my
favorite anecdote in the movie and probably the moral of their story. A
powerful message that I hope more people pick up.

